# Greetings from Tallahasse, Florida!



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees! Lots of FL beeks on the forum, some should be using small cell foundation.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Find a successful beekeeper in your area. Make friends. Start off with a opened mind. You will learn valuable information that works in your area. After you get your legs underneath you then you can try experimenting with small cell, organic and what ever. Learn how to keep your bees alive first.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Welcome, Nolefan.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bkwoodsbees said:


> Find a successful beekeeper in your area. Make friends. Start off with a opened mind. You will learn valuable information that works in your area. After you get your legs underneath you then you can try experimenting with small cell, organic and what ever. Learn how to keep your bees alive first.


+1 and welcome from NE Kansas. I have never treated, and wanted to see if I could be "organic." I lost 4 of 6 hives this winter, and the experiment is over. I don't think it's practical for hobbyist or non-pros. We just can't absorb the losses. I'll be treating this fall when mite count is highest. Good luck to you as you find your way.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

